# Opinions on a radar system?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everybody, 

We are looking to put a radar system on our 24ft, single outboard Sea Hunt CC. We make it out past the Edge routinely, and would like to have the option of cruising around at night. Might even consider braving a trip to the rigs in perfect conditions.

What are your thoughts on a radar system?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Radar is always a plus. Weather/night even running in the bay after dark. If you have the financial means, do it!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wonder how much it is for XM weather over laid onto gps map? Doesn't help with floating stuff in the water though...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Absolutely get a radar you can afford. You can have the radar overlay onto the chart plotter. It's a great safety factor.

A FLIR camera is also another great item if you can afford it. It will pick up items in the water like a camo colored kayak at 3 in the morning when your heading out.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The XM add on is anywhere from 6-900 dollars plus subscription...


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

So to amend my original post...

We bought our boat with a radar system installed, but a low hanging limb took out the dome a block away from the house after an otherwise incident free drive all the way from South Carolina.

The original system was a Lowrance GPS, fish finder, and radar all tied together, so what would it take to tie in new radar components? Just buying a new dome and plugging it in to the existing wiring?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know the Lowrance system, but the web site shows a radar interface box. On Raymarine or Furuno, (or any other plug-n-play unit), just add component lost. CPU deciphers data. Dome is just the transmitter/receiver if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That would be your cheapest solution


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Added a Garmin 18" HD radar (740s combo) with XM weather to my 24' WA. Very pleased and feel much safer on the water. Lowrance is a good one too!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Have raymarine radar and it is ok. My only issue is you have to be very close to the buoys to pick them up but then again I am probably do not it setup right.


----------

